# Whale Wars



## bianco

from another thread here;



> Quote: Originally Posted by Mushroom
> They are not hunting whales that are endangered (nor dolphins), so what is the big deal?
> 
> As I said, I have lived in Japan. And yes, I have eaten whale and dolphin. So what? I did not care much for the whale (to much fat), but that is their business.
> 
> And while I did agree when they forced most nations to use "dolphin safe nets", I actually agreed with the request from Japan to be exempt. For most nations dolphins were an accidental catch, to be thrown overboard as waste.
> 
> When Japanese fishers caught dolphins, it was just another source of food. It was never the killing of dolphins that bothered me at all, but the waste of most of those that were caught.
> 
> I no more put dolphins and whales on a sacred pedestal then I would a cow or a pig.



When they're killing my whales, in my whale sanctuary, it is my business.

We put dolphins and whales on a sacred pedestal...Japan tortures them to death.
So Japan can go get ......

We have 'whale watching' industries...Japan has whale/dolphin slaughtering/torturing to death industries.
We are entitled to hate Japan as a result. 

Japan is cracking its neck to slaughter Migaloo, his family and friends...America is the only one stopping it.
Long live America!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=To6XQSX2CCA]Migaloo is back - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

I don't hate Japan. I hate that they don't see some animals as intelligent and deserve to live.
Whaling needs to stop. Period.
The slaughter of dolphins needs to stop. Period.


----------



## bianco

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnpd1fOh2u0]Whale Watching Sydney - YouTube[/ame]


The war will continue until Japan desists.

Sea Shepherd and its supporters are getting ready for this summer's fight.
Just a pity they don't have larger and faster 'war' ships.
We live in hope.


----------



## koshergrl

If only they had sane advocates.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> We put dolphins and whales on a sacred pedestal...





Then you're stupid. Do you put Tuna or chickens on a sacred pedestal? Btw, who is "we"?


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> We are entitled to hate Japan as a result.






The fact that you think you speak for an entire nation is ridiculous. The idea that you would "hate" an entire nation over food you are not competing for is even more ridiculous.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Sea Shepherd and its supporters are getting ready for this summer's fight..






Appeals court rules U.S. whaling foes are 'pirates'


NZ warns whalers, Sea Shepherd to behave - Story - Environment/Sci - 3 News


Paul Watson: Sea Shepherd boss fears extradition to Japan, flees



SurfSister.com.au - Australian Government Attempts to Sabotage Sea Shepherd?s Campaign to Defend the Whales


Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian


----------



## Unkotare

Whale Watching Japan Shikoku Seto Inland Sea Watching Whales Spinner Dolphin Bottlenose Dolphin

Whale watching in Okinawa | CNN Travel

Explore Wakayama in Japan/Whale watching


----------



## bianco

koshergrl said:


> If only they had sane advocates.




They have sane advocates.

And sane warriors;

"Three Australian Heroes" indeed.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvZsAjo5iLs]Japan to release protesters without charge - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

Gracie said:


> I don't hate Japan. I hate that they don't see some animals as intelligent and deserve to live.
> Whaling needs to stop. Period.
> The slaughter of dolphins needs to stop. Period.





^^^^^  That's exactly how I feel!


----------



## Unkotare

They are a natural resource to be managed, not worshipped.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> Whale Watching Japan Shikoku Seto Inland Sea Watching Whales Spinner Dolphin Bottlenose Dolphin
> 
> Whale watching in Okinawa | CNN Travel
> 
> Explore Wakayama in Japan/Whale watching



Lovely.
Now all Japan has to do is stop slaughtering whales in Antartica, in the whale sanctuary, and anyhwere else.
But it simply refuses to do that, and every year sends its whaling fleet to the Southern Ocean for the war.
Long live those who fly the pirate flag...one day victory will be theirs!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1Bl4h2jLtE]Sea Shepherd's Steve Irwin in London Amazing HD - YouTube[/ame]

The 'Steve Irwin' ship should be registered in Australia and have;

 "Steve Irwin
Australia"

on its stern...and not;

 "Steve Irwin
 Rotterdam
Kahnawake" [Mohawks, they stood tall and registered Sea Shepherd ships when noboby else would having being bullied by Japan].

Australian govt is a disgrace.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whale Watching Japan Shikoku Seto Inland Sea Watching Whales Spinner Dolphin Bottlenose Dolphin
> 
> Whale watching in Okinawa | CNN Travel
> 
> Explore Wakayama in Japan/Whale watching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely.
> Now all Japan has to do is stop slaughtering whales in Antartica, in the whale sanctuary, and anyhwere else.
> But it simply refuses to do that, and every year sends its whaling fleet to the Southern Ocean for the war..
Click to expand...




Japan doesn't "have to do" anything of the sort, and there is no "war," there are just some dangerous fools who only survive thanks to the restraint of others. Harvesting a natural resource is not "war," and if managed responsibly will not further endanger the species nor hamper its recovery to previous levels of abundance.


----------



## Mr. H.

This is a good movie. You'll cry. Not what you think...

Whale Rider (2002) - IMDb

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvY24Qj6b78]Whale Rider : Official Trailer (2002) [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/10/science/10angier.html?_r=0


----------



## bianco

Mr. H. said:


> This is a good movie. You'll cry. Not what you think...
> 
> Whale Rider (2002) - IMDb
> 
> Whale Rider : Official Trailer (2002) [HD] - YouTube




I'll try and watch it.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are entitled to hate Japan as a result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you think you speak for an entire nation is ridiculous. The idea that you would "hate" an entire nation over food you are not competing for is even more ridiculous.
Click to expand...


Hmmm, I'll rephrase that;

bianco-ilk are entitled to hate Japan as a result.

Don't know anyone who is in love with Japan, know plenty of people who hate it though.
They would likely no longer hate it if it stopped killing their whales.

Oh, and it's not about food...it's about 'RESEARCH" ...they have it written on their whaling ship


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Don't know anyone who is in love with Japan, know plenty of people who hate it though.





I'm sure anyone who could stomach spending 5 minutes in the same room with you would have to be a hateful, ignorant POS like yourself.


----------



## syrenn

Gracie said:


> I don't hate Japan. I hate that they don't see some animals as intelligent and deserve to live.
> Whaling needs to stop. Period.
> The slaughter of dolphins needs to stop. Period.



It has nothing to do with and animals intelligence or right to live..


in many cases it is all about keeping their dicks up.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know anyone who is in love with Japan, know plenty of people who hate it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure anyone who could stomach spending 5 minutes in the same room with you would have to be a hateful, ignorant POS like yourself.
Click to expand...


You love Japan...others do not.

It's a war...believe it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAv0DKVlpfQ]Sea Shepherd vessels collide with Whaling ship - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

Are octopuses smart?: Scientific American


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> It's a war...believe it.





No, it's not a "war." It's a bunch of dangerous fools whose luck will, unfortunately, run out one day. I hope most of them grow up and move on before that happens.


----------



## Unkotare

Squirrel Psychology: How Squirrels Learn From Others How To Steal Food


----------



## bianco

syrenn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate Japan. I hate that they don't see some animals as intelligent and deserve to live.
> Whaling needs to stop. Period.
> The slaughter of dolphins needs to stop. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with and animals intelligence or right to live..
> 
> 
> in many cases it is all about keeping their dicks up.
Click to expand...


It is.
The justice is that they're filling themselves up with mercury, and all that entails.


It does have to do with the animals intelligence and right to live...in part;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3chsx1gpyjA]Heroes star Hayden Panettiere protests over Dolphin killings - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> It does have to do with the animals intelligence and right to live...in part







If an animal's intelligence determines the appropriateness of consuming it (a hypocritical concept in any case) then YOU should feel very safe indeed.


----------



## Mr. H.

I walked into a hippie sandwich shop, and saw "dolphin safe" tuna on the menu board.

I said "hell, skip the tuna - just gimme some dolphin". 

If looks could kill...


----------



## Unkotare

Mr. H. said:


> I walked into a hippie sandwich shop, and saw "dolphin safe" tuna on the menu board.
> 
> I said "hell, skip the tuna - just gimme some dolphin".
> 
> If looks could kill...







I had a similar conversation with someone signing kids up for a Horse-riding Summer Camp once. Priceless.


----------



## bianco

Mr. H. said:


> I walked into a hippie sandwich shop, and saw "dolphin safe" tuna on the menu board.
> 
> I said "hell, skip the tuna - just gimme some dolphin".
> 
> If looks could kill...




At least those hippies cared.
Nice people.
Probably too nice to have refused you service.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I walked into a hippie sandwich shop, and saw "dolphin safe" tuna on the menu board.
> 
> I said "hell, skip the tuna - just gimme some dolphin".
> 
> If looks could kill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a similar conversation with someone signing kids up for a Horse-riding Summer Camp once. Priceless.
Click to expand...


You always get one.


----------



## Vikrant

I think killing any living being with fully developed central nervous system is inhumane. There is nothing we need to eat that cannot come from plants. Eating meat is directly responsible for many health issues. I think people should take it easy on eating meat.


----------



## Noomi

Gracie said:


> I don't hate Japan. I hate that they don't see some animals as intelligent and deserve to live.
> Whaling needs to stop. Period.
> The slaughter of dolphins needs to stop. Period.



They are killing whales in our waters, and they need to be stopped. By any means possible.


----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Noomi

Mr. H. said:


>



Wrong whales, lol


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> I think killing any living being with fully developed central nervous system is inhumane. There is nothing we need to eat that cannot come from plants. Eating meat is directly responsible for many health issues. I think people should take it easy on eating meat.





We're omnivores. It's what we do.


----------



## Unkotare

Mr. H. said:


>





That's now-retired Miyabiyama. With one hand he could slap the stupid out of these Sea Shithead fools.


----------



## bianco

Besides that, .....Japan tortures the whales and dolphins to death.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's now-retired Miyabiyama. With one hand he could slap the stupid out of these Sea Shithead fools.
Click to expand...


*Gotta catch them first! * 

Surely he wouldn't hit women.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJmdj10y9u4 [/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

bianco said:


> Besides that, .....Japan tortures the whales and dolphins to death.



Torture is unequivocally heinous; it does not matter whom it is carried out against.


----------



## Mr. H.

Vikrant said:


> I think killing any living being with fully developed central nervous system is inhumane. There is nothing we need to eat that cannot come from plants. Eating meat is directly responsible for many health issues. I think people should take it easy on eating meat.



Sounds like you could use a good ol' wheat grass enema.


----------



## bianco

Mr. H. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think killing any living being with fully developed central nervous system is inhumane. There is nothing we need to eat that cannot come from plants. Eating meat is directly responsible for many health issues. I think people should take it easy on eating meat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you could use a good ol' wheat grass enema.
Click to expand...



Sounds to me like he's mostly correct.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think killing any living being with fully developed central nervous system is inhumane. There is nothing we need to eat that cannot come from plants. Eating meat is directly responsible for many health issues. I think people should take it easy on eating meat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you could use a good ol' wheat grass enema.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like he's mostly correct.
Click to expand...




But we've established that you're an idiot, so...


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you could use a good ol' wheat grass enema.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like he's mostly correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we've established that you're an idiot, so...
Click to expand...



So, I vote! 

Well hey, there a lots of people like me in the world today...including in America.

Why only this morning on Foxy News tv was shown...SMEAT...vegans/vegetarians [I'm not a complete one yet] are an ever increasing group.

SMEAT...meat made in a laboratory.

Ship some to Japan, they could eat that instead of my whales.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like he's mostly correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we've established that you're an idiot, so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, I vote!
Click to expand...



Not in my country you don't (thank goodness).


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> SMEAT...meat made in a laboratory.
> 
> Ship some to Japan, they could eat that instead of my whales.





I am all but certain that you do not, have not, and will never own a whale.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> SMEAT...meat made in a laboratory.
> 
> Ship some to Japan, they could eat that instead of my whales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am all but certain that you do not, have not, and will never own a whale.
Click to expand...


I own land, part of the Australian continent.
Any whales that are born in, and live in, Australian waters/Australian whale sanctuary in Antartica are therefore owned by me and every other citizen as 'tenants in common'.

As we own our dogs, cats and other companion animals as pets, so too we own our whales as pets....'each' with a name, and is a mascot of a coastal town.
The whale mascot of Port Stephens is named Panda.
Each whale is different and can be identified by the markings on its tail.

I vote...and can vote against Japan, Indonesia or any other place that attacks me/us in any way.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> SMEAT...meat made in a laboratory.
> 
> Ship some to Japan, they could eat that instead of my whales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am all but certain that you do not, have not, and will never own a whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I own land, part of the Australian continent.
> Any whales that are born in, and live in, Australian waters/Australian whale sanctuary in Antartica are therefore owned by me and every other citizen as 'tenants in common'.
> 
> As we own our dogs, cats and other companion animals as pets, so too we own our whales as pets....'each' with a name, and is a mascot of a coastal town...
Click to expand...



You do NOT own animals that migrate in and out of your country's territorial waters annually. Sorry, idiot, you just don't. Go out and catch one and bring it home and then you own it. Not before.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> I vote...and can vote against Japan.





YOU are irrelevant, and your government will do nothing.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> I vote...and can vote against Japan, Indonesia or any other place that attacks me/us in any way.





We are not talking about anyone "attacking" Australia. Who would bother?


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am all but certain that you do not, have not, and will never own a whale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own land, part of the Australian continent.
> Any whales that are born in, and live in, Australian waters/Australian whale sanctuary in Antartica are therefore owned by me and every other citizen as 'tenants in common'.
> 
> As we own our dogs, cats and other companion animals as pets, so too we own our whales as pets....'each' with a name, and is a mascot of a coastal town...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You do NOT own animals that migrate in and out of your country's territorial waters annually. Sorry, idiot, you just don't. Go out and catch one and bring it home and then you own it. Not before.
Click to expand...


bianco-ilk say we do.

Their our whales and Japan is just plain nasty for treating us with utter contempt.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own land, part of the Australian continent.
> Any whales that are born in, and live in, Australian waters/Australian whale sanctuary in Antartica are therefore owned by me and every other citizen as 'tenants in common'.
> 
> As we own our dogs, cats and other companion animals as pets, so too we own our whales as pets....'each' with a name, and is a mascot of a coastal town...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do NOT own animals that migrate in and out of your country's territorial waters annually. Sorry, idiot, you just don't. Go out and catch one and bring it home and then you own it. Not before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bianco-ilk say we do.
Click to expand...




As usual, you're wrong. Idiot.


----------



## eflatminor

Save the krill, eat a whale...


----------



## eflatminor

bianco said:


> Their our whales and Japan is just plain nasty for treating us with utter contempt.





And it's 'They're', idiot.


----------



## bianco

eflatminor said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their our whales and Japan is just plain nasty for treating us with utter contempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's 'They're', idiot.
Click to expand...


Yes I know, check my other posts in the forums.

Ya make one mistake!


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I vote...and can vote against Japan, Indonesia or any other place that attacks me/us in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not talking about anyone "attacking" Australia. Who would bother?
Click to expand...



Attacks come in many forms, ...verbal, military, execution-killing of 'children', and killing of whales.

Japan bothered, bombed us for 18 months....tortured our POWs to death.
And you want me to trust them?
No thank you!
Wouldn't trust them with my lunch money.

Still torturing our whales to death.
The war continues.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I vote...and can vote against Japan, Indonesia or any other place that attacks me/us in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not talking about anyone "attacking" Australia. Who would bother?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Attacks come in many forms, ...verbal, military, execution-killing of 'children', and killing of whales.
> 
> Japan bothered, bombed us for 18 months....tortured our POWs to death.
> And you want me to trust them?
> No thank you!
> Wouldn't trust them with my lunch money.
> 
> Still torturing our whales to death.
> The war continues.
Click to expand...



WWII has been over for quite a while now, idiot. And goin' fishin' is not an "attack." You're a fool.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not talking about anyone "attacking" Australia. Who would bother?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attacks come in many forms, ...verbal, military, execution-killing of 'children', and killing of whales.
> 
> Japan bothered, bombed us for 18 months....tortured our POWs to death.
> And you want me to trust them?
> No thank you!
> Wouldn't trust them with my lunch money.
> 
> Still torturing our whales to death.
> The war continues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WWII has been over for quite a while now, idiot. And goin' fishin' is not an "attack." You're a fool.
Click to expand...



Over, but never forgotten...especially when Japan is re-arming to the max, which should not be allowed.

Japan warship 'Izumo' is not aircraft carrier but 'flat-topped destroyer' | Mail Online

_*It looks like an aircraft carrier, it sounds like an aircraft carrier... but the Japanese are adamant their biggest ship since WW2 is a 'flat-topped destroyer' *

. Japan launches 250m destroyer Izumo which it says will be used for defence 
. Critics claim the large flat-topped ship can function as aircraft carrier 
. Country is banned from warfare thanks to post-WW2 pacifist constitution 
. But prime minister is keen to strike a more aggressive stance against China _

#####

Against China?  or Australia again?, that's how they bombed us last time...planes off aircraft carriers...64 raids over 18 months.

Maybe it's to protect its whaling fleet.


______________________________________________________________________________________
***************************************************************************


http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/c4d9e34c-033a-11e3-9a46-00144feab7de.html#axzz2fVBG3bGS 

_So what genius decided to call this new ship &#8220;Izumo&#8221; &#8211; the same name as a Japanese warship that took part in the invasion of China in the 1930s? 

China was quick to charge Japan with deliberate provocation. Such an accusation would be easier to brush aside if the naming of the Izumo was an isolated incident. 
But just a few days earlier Taro Aso, *Japan&#8217;s deputy prime minister, was caught suggesting that the Nazis might provide a suitable model for efforts to revise Japan&#8217;s pacifist constitution. &#8220;We should proceed quietly,&#8221; Mr Aso mused. &#8220;One day people realised that the Weimar constitution had changed into the Nazi constitution. No one had noticed. Why don&#8217;t we learn from that approach?&#8221; *
The unsurprising outcry that greeted these remarks forced an official spokesman to issue a clarification: &#8220;The Abe administration does not perceive Nazi Germany in a positive light.&#8221; 

Just a couple of months earlier, it was Shinzo Abe who committed an offensive gaffe. *The Japanese prime minister was photographed giving a thumbs-up from the cockpit of a trainer-jet with the number 731 painted prominently on the side. But 731 was the number of a unit of the Japanese imperial army, notorious for carrying out biological and chemical experiments on humans. *_

#####

Trust Japan at your own peril.
I most certainly never will be.

When are Australia's nukes arriving?


----------



## Unkotare

Are you scared, you fucking cowardly idiot?


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> Are you scared, you fucking cowardly idiot?



Yes.

I/we have nothing with which to fight Japan.

Nothing, not even one thing capable of fighting a war.
We're only allowed to have the second rate version of everything.

We should have nuke-powered and nuke-armed ships and subs.
...and ICBMs buried in the outback.


Sea Shepherd's ships are old, and small...Japan is now sending a military security ship and 'troops' to fight the Sea Shepherd whale warriors.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you scared, you fucking cowardly idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...





Pussy.


----------



## Vikrant

We have a very frightened Australian here.


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> We have a very frightened Australian here.




Maybe he needs to carry a knooife to feel more secure.


----------



## PredFan

I loved it when that ship rammed and almost sank those greenpeace morons a few years ago. Stupid bastards.

Btw, didn't three activist retards climb aboard a Russian ship just yesterday? I think that are headed to Russia for trial. I hope they get a close up view of the flaura and fawna of Siberia.


----------



## PredFan

The Russians are also towing a Greenpeace vessel to port for further legal action. I hope they confiscate it and turn it into a whaling vessel. That would be awesome.


----------



## bianco

Greenpeace activists could be charged with terrorism after ship stormed | Environment | theguardian.com

_"They used violence against some of us. They were hitting people, kicking people down, pushing people," Faiza Oulahsen, one of the activists aboard the ship, said in a call to Reuters on Thursday evening.

Nothing has been heard from the activists since. The Russian coastguard said that the ship's captain was refusing to operate the ship, so an official boat was towing the Arctic Sunrise west towards Murmansk. _

#####

Russian thugs.


_Greenpeace has long warned that the start of oil drilling at Prirazlomnaya could have disastrous environmental repercussions. 
"The rig is a rusting hulk in the middle of the Arctic that is about to start pumping oil from the Arctic for the first time," said Ayliffe. "Gazprom has no way to clean up an oil spill if it happened, and it would cause huge damage to one of the most fragile natural environments on the planet."_


----------



## bianco

]http://www.crikey.com.au/2013/07/17/having-a-whale-of-a-time-at-the-icj-where-diplomacy-gets-mean/ 

_*Having a whale of a time at the ICJ, where diplomacy gets mean *

Legal tempers are fraying as Australia takes on Japanese whaling in the International Court of Justice in the Netherlands. Priya de Langen, a freelance writer based in The Hague, sat in the courthouse for Crikey.

*Japan said it had never denied that the objective behind the whaling program was the resumption of sustainable commercial whaling. *

Now it is up to the court to decide if Japan&#8217;s JARPA II is scientific whaling and can continue, or is just commercial whaling in disguise.

The last day of arguments was yesterday. The judgement is expected to take some months. _

#####

Japan, condemned from its own mouth.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> _"They used violence against some of us. They were hitting people, kicking people down, pushing people," _


_



Sounds like they had it coming - and more. They're lucky the Russians didn't give them a tour of the bottom of the ocean._


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> *Japan said it had never denied that the objective behind the whaling program was the resumption of sustainable commercial whaling. *






And why shouldn't it be? The key word being "sustainable."


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"They used violence against some of us. They were hitting people, kicking people down, pushing people," _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like they had it coming - and more. They're lucky the Russians didn't give them a tour of the bottom of the ocean._
Click to expand...

_

They are...
...but they were only trying to save the Artic.
It shouldn't only be left up to them, where's the rest of the world doing something?_


----------



## Indofred

Gracie said:


> I don't hate Japan. I hate that they don't see some animals as intelligent and deserve to live.
> Whaling needs to stop. Period.
> The slaughter of dolphins needs to stop. Period.



Gracie was the name of one of the whales in Star trek 4.
Basically, man's stupidity had wiped out the whales and that came back in a big way.
That may well be science fiction taken to it's limits, but the idea is sound.

The whale populations are in serious danger and foolishness has no excuse.
Of course, the Japanese "scientific research"ships will try to carry on as short term profit is worth far more than destroying the planet we live on.

Of course, killing all the whales won't destroy the earth but the same mentality applies to all projects that destroy the place our children will have to live in- if we don't go so far as to wipe ourselves out first.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> where's the rest of the world doing something?




The rest of the world  has no sympathy for a bunch of smelly, self-righteous, dangerous fools.


----------



## Vikrant

Being a kind person, it is very hard for me to endorse anything which involves cruelty. I have to say whaling is one of the most cruel act that we humans practice. I have watched some videos of whaling and it looks very disheartening. I also have hard time watching people hunting innocent deer and other wild life. I guess some people do not feel compassion for animals; heck, there are quite a few people who do not feel compassion for humans either as long as the said humans are of wrong color. I think this lack of compassion towards other living beings is the root cause of widespread violence that we see on this earth.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Japan said it had never denied that the objective behind the whaling program was the resumption of sustainable commercial whaling. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why shouldn't it be? The key word being "sustainable."
Click to expand...


Because it's lying.
Because it's torturing whales to death by doing so.
Because the whales are in a whale sanctuary.
Because they're my whales.

_The JARPA II program has a quota&#8201;&#8212;&#8201;850 minke whales, 50 fin whales and *50 humpback whales *annually. Australia pointed out the quota had not been reached; Japan concurred, saying the reason was attacks by Sea Shepherd. _

*'Migaloo', his family and friends, and 'Panda' etc *

Japan, ever the enemy.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's the rest of the world doing something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the world  has no sympathy for a bunch of smelly, self-righteous, dangerous fools.
Click to expand...


They'll be crying in their climate change soup though when the Artic is covered in Russian oil.


----------



## bianco

Ah yes...ye olde "sustainable".
Eat anything and everything;

Koala on menu in China

_*Koala 'for braising' gets traveller stewing *


An Australian traveller says he was horrified to find a live koala for sale at a restaurant in southern China where the menu was offering the iconic marsupial for dinner in either "braised or stewed" varieties.

A sign on the cage holding the animal advertised "koalas" for purchase at a rate of 139 yuan ($A20) for 500 grams.

"There&#8217;s a carrot in the cage, the idiots have put a carrot in there. "
It was one of a number of live exotic animals, including birds and fish, on display at the restaurant in Panyu district, Guangdong.

The traveller, who visited the area last week, got down on his hands and knees and snapped a photograph of the caged animal, which was lying next to a carrot. _

#####

Well hey, what about we toss another Panda bear on the barbie!


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Being a kind person, it is very hard for me to endorse anything which involves cruelty. I have to say whaling is one of the most cruel act that we humans practice. I have watched some videos of whaling and it looks very disheartening. I also have hard time watching people hunting innocent deer and other wild life. I guess some people do not feel compassion for animals; heck, there are quite a few people who do not feel compassion for humans either as long as the said humans are of wrong color. I think this lack of compassion towards other living beings is the root cause of widespread violence that we see on this earth.



I don't think it indicates a lack of compassion that humans eat other animals. Does a farmer lack compassion for corn because he harvests it? Is corn not alive? Life involves - necessarily - death, and we cannot avoid being a part of that  no matter what we may wish. Being intentionally cruel is another matter, of course.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Ah yes...ye olde "sustainable".
> Eat anything and everything;
> 
> Koala on menu in China
> 
> _*Koala 'for braising' gets traveller stewing *
> 
> 
> An Australian traveller says he was horrified to find a live koala for sale at a restaurant in southern China where the menu was offering the iconic marsupial for dinner in either "braised or stewed" varieties.
> 
> A sign on the cage holding the animal advertised "koalas" for purchase at a rate of 139 yuan ($A20) for 500 grams.
> 
> "Theres a carrot in the cage, the idiots have put a carrot in there. "
> It was one of a number of live exotic animals, including birds and fish, on display at the restaurant in Panyu district, Guangdong.
> 
> The traveller, who visited the area last week, got down on his hands and knees and snapped a photograph of the caged animal, which was lying next to a carrot. _
> 
> #####
> 
> Well hey, what about we toss another Panda bear on the barbie!





Are Koalas an endangered species?


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Because it's lying.
> Because it's torturing whales to death by doing so.
> Because the whales are in a whale sanctuary.
> Because they're my whales..





The boundaries of a "sanctuary" may be in dispute, but the other three points are not true (especially the ridiculous last one).


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's the rest of the world doing something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the world  has no sympathy for a bunch of smelly, self-righteous, dangerous fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'll be crying in their climate change soup though when the Artic [sic] is covered in Russian oil.
Click to expand...




Yeah, you get back to me when that happens, Chicken Little.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Ah yes...ye olde "sustainable".




You're opposed to sustainability? Don't you care about the earth?


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a kind person, it is very hard for me to endorse anything which involves cruelty. I have to say whaling is one of the most cruel act that we humans practice. I have watched some videos of whaling and it looks very disheartening. I also have hard time watching people hunting innocent deer and other wild life. I guess some people do not feel compassion for animals; heck, there are quite a few people who do not feel compassion for humans either as long as the said humans are of wrong color. I think this lack of compassion towards other living beings is the root cause of widespread violence that we see on this earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it indicates a lack of compassion that humans eat other animals. Does a farmer lack compassion for corn because he harvests it? Is corn not alive? Life involves - necessarily - death, and we cannot avoid being a part of that  no matter what we may wish. Being intentionally cruel is another matter, of course.
Click to expand...


I understand that in order to sustain one life, another life must give it self up. However, there is a difference between harvesting corn and harpooning whales. Corn does not have central nervous system so it does not suffer when you harvest it but when you harpoon a whale for hours, you literally torture it to death. It is wrong and it must be stopped. There are plenty of food available besides whales that anyone can eat.


----------



## Unkotare

There are lots of things we don't "have to" eat, but we do and we will. The central nervous system thing is a cop-out to me. Either you value life or you don't. Life is suffering (among other things), and the wheel goes round and round.


----------



## Vikrant

I am under no illusion that my posts will change a lot of minds on this board. But I just wanted make my stand clear that I am against cruelty in all its forms. I hope one day, my kind will find itself in the majority and we can end some suffering on this earth if not all. Life is a campaign towards achieving what you believe in.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes...ye olde "sustainable".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're opposed to sustainability?
Click to expand...


Yes, when it comes to slaughtering whales.


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> I am under no illusion that my posts will change a lot of minds on this board. But I just wanted make my stand clear that I am against cruelty in all its forms. I hope one day, my kind will find itself in the majority and we can end some suffering on this earth if not all. Life is a campaign towards achieving what you believe in.



Hopefully you'll be a winner soon and the International Court will ban Japan from killing whales.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> There are lots of things we don't "have to" eat, but we do and we will. The central nervous system thing is a cop-out to me. Either you value life or you don't. Life is suffering (among other things), and the wheel goes round and round.



Torturing whales to death is barbaric...and Japan must be forced to stop doing it.


----------



## Vikrant

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are lots of things we don't "have to" eat, but we do and we will. The central nervous system thing is a cop-out to me. Either you value life or you don't. Life is suffering (among other things), and the wheel goes round and round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torturing whales to death is barbaric...and Japan must be forced to stop doing it.
Click to expand...


Not just Japanese, anybody who engages in cruelty should be stopped. Japanese people are great people with an outstanding culture and ethics. I think it is wrong to use derogatory language towards them.


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are lots of things we don't "have to" eat, but we do and we will. The central nervous system thing is a cop-out to me. Either you value life or you don't. Life is suffering (among other things), and the wheel goes round and round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torturing whales to death is barbaric...and Japan must be forced to stop doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not just Japanese, anybody who engages in cruelty should be stopped. Japanese people are great people with an outstanding culture and ethics. I think it is wrong to use derogatory language towards them.
Click to expand...


Then maybe they should start showing us...and offering sincere apologies for their serious sins of the past.
Some reverence at the Pearl Harbour memorial would be nice.


----------



## Vikrant

^ As Unkotare said earlier, World War II was a long time ago. You have to forgive, forget and move on.


----------



## bianco

'Today' is 'today' -

Pearl Harbor Day 2011: 100 survivors return for 70th anniversary | Mail Online

_My late husband and I were married in Hawaii 12 years ago. Naturally we did all the sightseeing which included the the impressive Pearl Harbour Memorial. 

 We were both horrified to see dozens of young Japanese tourists clambering all over the site to get the best photo angle. *There was absolutely no respect from them for such a poignant place, *the accompanying naval personnel didn't do anything at all to stop these people, *who were very noisy and oblivious of the nature of the memorial. *_


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> I am under no illusion that my posts will change a lot of minds on this board. But I just wanted make my stand clear that I am against cruelty in all its forms. .





ALL its forms?


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes...ye olde "sustainable".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're opposed to sustainability?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, when it comes to slaughtering whales.
Click to expand...




You're a fool and a hypocrite.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Some reverence at the Pearl Harbour memorial would be nice.






You're Australian, aren't you? What's with this "us" business?


----------



## eflatminor

Vikrant said:


> Being a kind person, it is very hard for me to endorse anything which involves cruelty. I have to say whaling is one of the most cruel act that we humans practice. I have watched some videos of whaling and it looks very disheartening.



You a vegan?

How exactly would you suggest one harvest an animal the size of a whale?



> I also have hard time watching people hunting innocent deer and other wild life.



Innocent?  Are chickens, cows, and pigs similarly innocent?

You do understand that if mankind hadn't learned to harvest the protein from the marrow of dead animals, we'd still be swinging from trees with the monkeys, right?



> I guess some people do not feel compassion for animals



Or perhaps some people would like to eat, just as someday we'll all die and be eaten by other animals.



> ; heck, there are quite a few people who do not feel compassion for humans either as long as the said humans are of wrong color.



Ah yes, when your argument lacks logic and reason, play the race card.  Works every time...



> I think this lack of compassion towards other living beings is the root cause of widespread violence that we see on this earth.



I don't think you think much at all.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some reverence at the Pearl Harbour memorial would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're Australian, aren't you? What's with this "us" business?
Click to expand...



Do you have trouble with comprehension?

2 separate things;

1. _Then maybe they should start showing us...and offering sincere apologies for their serious sins of the past.

2.Some reverence at the Pearl Harbour memorial would be nice. _


Us = the world.

But you knew that, and are just making mischief.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some reverence at the Pearl Harbour memorial would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're Australian, aren't you? What's with this "us" business?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have trouble with comprehension?
> 
> 2 separate things;
> 
> 1. _Then maybe they should start showing us...and offering sincere apologies for their serious sins of the past.
> 
> 2.Some reverence at the Pearl Harbour memorial would be nice. _
> 
> 
> Us = the world.
> 
> But you knew that, and are just making mischief.
Click to expand...




What I know is that you are an ignorant buffoon who likes to stick his nose into what is not your country's business. 

Pearl Harbor is not part of Australia (so you have no call to speak of "us"), and dozens of "apologies" have been made since that war ended long ago, you idiot.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're Australian, aren't you? What's with this "us" business?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have trouble with comprehension?
> 
> 2 separate things;
> 
> 1. _Then maybe they should start showing us...and offering sincere apologies for their serious sins of the past.
> 
> 2.Some reverence at the Pearl Harbour memorial would be nice. _
> 
> 
> Us = the world.
> 
> But you knew that, and are just making mischief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I know is that you are an ignorant buffoon who likes to stick his nose into what is not your country's business.
> 
> Pearl Harbor is not part of Australia (so you have no call to speak of "us"), and dozens of "apologies" have been made since that war ended long ago, you idiot.
Click to expand...


If it's on Fox News etc it is my business...I'm a paying customer.

I wrote '*sincere* apologies'.

Oh, then there's this;

Japan demands California town halts memorial to WWII ?comfort women? | War History Online

_*Japan demands California town halts memorial to WWII &#8216;comfort women&#8217; *

Japan&#8217;s consulate general in Los Angeles is demanding that government officials in one California community put a stop to plans to erect a monument to World War II-era South Koreans who were forcibly used as &#8220;comfort women&#8221; to Japanese troops. _


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have trouble with comprehension?
> 
> 2 separate things;
> 
> 1. _Then maybe they should start showing us...and offering sincere apologies for their serious sins of the past.
> 
> 2.Some reverence at the Pearl Harbour memorial would be nice. _
> 
> 
> Us = the world.
> 
> But you knew that, and are just making mischief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I know is that you are an ignorant buffoon who likes to stick his nose into what is not your country's business.
> 
> Pearl Harbor is not part of Australia (so you have no call to speak of "us"), and dozens of "apologies" have been made since that war ended long ago, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's on Fox News etc it is my business...I'm a paying customer.
Click to expand...




I can understand you wishing you were, but watching TV doesn't make you an American. You have to accept your misfortune in this regard.


----------



## Unkotare

List of war apology statements issued by Japan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/08/w...it-will-abide-by-apologies-over-war.html?_r=0


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I know is that you are an ignorant buffoon who likes to stick his nose into what is not your country's business.
> 
> Pearl Harbor is not part of Australia (so you have no call to speak of "us"), and dozens of "apologies" have been made since that war ended long ago, you idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's on Fox News etc it is my business...I'm a paying customer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand you wishing you were, but watching TV doesn't make you an American. You have to accept your misfortune in this regard.
Click to expand...



I'm quite happy being an Australian...too cold in America, too much snow and ice.
Don't like those twisters much either.

All I need are guns and nukes.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> List of war apology statements issued by Japan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/08/w...it-will-abide-by-apologies-over-war.html?_r=0



Fair enough, I'll accept that they're sincere.

But, what now, today?

Rising Sun Flag - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


The offensive 'war flag' flying on its new destroyer/aircraft carrier...

Japan launches largest warship since World War II


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> List of war apology statements issued by Japan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/08/w...it-will-abide-by-apologies-over-war.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, I'll accept that they're sincere.
> 
> But, what now, today?
> 
> Rising Sun Flag - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> The offensive 'war flag' flying on its new destroyer/aircraft carrier...
> 
> Japan launches largest warship since World War II
Click to expand...




That flag long predates WWII. The 'outrage' is manufactured for the domestic political consumption in certain countries.


----------



## bianco

Germany has changed the beat of it's national anthem.

Japan should abolish its imperial war flag...or forever be looked at with suspicion.


----------



## Unkotare

You are truly an idiot.

If the Aborigines don't like Australia's national anthem, will you fools change it? Will you check with India first to see if you have their 'permission'?


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> You are truly an idiot.
> 
> If the Aborigines don't like Australia's national anthem, will you fools change it? Will you check with India first to see if you have their 'permission'?



Aborigines have their own nation, own flag, and own music.

If Australia had invaded Japan and slaughtered much of its population, bombed it from planes launched from ships etc, then Japan would have the right to demand that the flag Australia did it under be changed.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are truly an idiot.
> 
> If the Aborigines don't like Australia's national anthem, will you fools change it? Will you check with India first to see if you have their 'permission'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aborigines have their own nation, own flag, and own music.
> 
> If Australia had invaded Japan and slaughtered much of its population, bombed it from planes launched from ships etc, then Japan would have the right to demand that the flag Australia did it under be changed.
Click to expand...




No, they would not. Your conclusion is not logical (of course).


----------



## bianco

Japanese war crimes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_Chinese prisoners being buried alive _

_An Australian POW, Sgt. Leonard Siffleet, captured in New Guinea, about to be beheaded by a Japanese officer with a gunt&#333;, 1943. _


File:He's coming South.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Whilever Japan flies that flag in any form it stands condemned.


----------



## Unkotare

No one is denying the facts of history. That has nothing to do with your illogical conclusion or your irrational and futile 'demands.'


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> No one is denying the facts of history. That has nothing to do with your illogical conclusion or your irrational and futile 'demands.'



It has everything to do with them.

Japan bullies the world...*today. *
It must be stopped.

Japan is re-arming, that must not be allowed.
Re-arming, and booting America out.
It's up to something.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is denying the facts of history. That has nothing to do with your illogical conclusion or your irrational and futile 'demands.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has everything to do with them.
> 
> Japan bullies the world...*today. *
> It must be stopped.
> 
> Japan is re-arming, that must not be allowed.
> Re-arming, and booting America out.
> It's up to something.
Click to expand...




You're an ignorant, paranoid idiot.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is denying the facts of history. That has nothing to do with your illogical conclusion or your irrational and futile 'demands.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has everything to do with them.
> 
> Japan bullies the world...*today. *
> It must be stopped.
> 
> Japan is re-arming, that must not be allowed.
> Re-arming, and booting America out.
> It's up to something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an ignorant, paranoid idiot.
Click to expand...


Really?

Should the U.S. Military Leave Japan? - John Hudson - The Atlantic Wire

_In a diplomatic scuffle that threatens to reshape the U.S and Japan's warm relationship, the newly-elected Democratic Party of Japan (DPJ) has delayed agreement on a troop accord with the U.S. 
The decision flies in the face of U.S. Defense Sec. Robert Gates, who has urged Japan to follow through on the agreement to reduce the number of American troops in Okinawa. Japanese officials want to move more troops off the island. Why? The political climate is changing in Japan, with the current ruling party swept to power promising less subservience to American interests. _


Japan bullies the world into not registering Sea Shepherd ships.


----------



## bianco

Got a new ship...well, kinda new.
Yo!

Sea Shepherd Australia :: Sydney welcomes the Sam Simon

Sept 4, 2013

_For the very first time last weekend, Sea Shepherd&#8217;s newest ship, the M/V Sam Simon &#8211; honouring her namesake Sam Simon, producer of the television show The Simpsons - was welcomed into Sydney. Sporting a new paint-job and operated by a crew of approximately 30 volunteers, the ship arrived at Circular Quay overseas passenger terminal on Friday evening to the cheers of Sea Shepherd Sydney&#8217;s on-shore volunteers and supporters.

Mother nature was smiling down with absolutely picture-perfect weather all weekend.  The Sam Simon received an unprecedented amount of visitors who took time out from their busy schedules to visit the ship, chat to the crew and see what life is like on board this fully operational ocean conservation vessel.

Time and time again you have proven yourselves to be a city of ocean-lovers who understand the importance of defending our whales and our oceans.

From the bottom of our hearts and the bottom of the oceans, THANK YOU SYDNEY!

*&#8220;Over the years Sea Shepherd has received a heroes welcome time and time again coming into Sydney harbour. *This has enabled Sea Shepherd to raise the necessary funds to defend the same whales that migrate past the beautiful NSW coastline. _

____________________________________
*******************************


Sea Shepherd Australia :: Sea Shepherd launches Operation Relentless, its 10th Antarctic whale defence campaign

_May 9, 2013 
Sea Shepherd launches *Operation Relentless, * its 10th Antarctic whale defence campaign. _

video

#####

"US courts" ...baaah!

"US courts" should get with the program!  ...and help us save our whales...instead of backing Japan.


----------



## ThirdTerm

The International Whaling Commission (IWC) allowed Japan to capture 935 minke whales annually for scientific research in the 1980s after the commercial whaling ban took effect, amounting to only 0.18% of the Southern Hemisphere minke whale population. In 2012, the Scientific Committee of the International Whaling Commission agreed upon a population estimate of 515,000 for the Antarctic minke stock and the Antarctic minke whales are no loner considered endangered. In Denmark, the average kill of 956 animals each year by Faroese whalers represents about 0.1% of the NAMMCO-estimated population size of 778,000 in the eastern North Atlantic, which is considered sustainable by experts, and these figures show that Japan's limited scientific whaling is as environmentally sustainable as whaling in the Faroe Islands. Japan and Nordic countries such as Norway, Denmark and Iceland should unite against the anti-whaling lobby to preserve their cultural heritage derived from their common North Asian ancestors from Siberia and the IWC should focus on sustainable management of whale stocks instead of imposing an outright ban.



> In 1994, the commission approved an updated system for limiting catches. It still hasn&#8217;t been put into effect because of divisions among the member states. Meanwhile, based on data showing some stocks were robust, Norway, which chose not to be bound by the moratorium, resumed commercial whaling in 1993. Iceland followed in 2006. In a way, Japan is paying the price for wishing to seem respectable. The anti-whalers&#8217; case is no longer mainly about conservation, the basis of the original international convention. Instead it&#8217;s about ethical and aesthetic objections to the killing of magnificent animals. Such objections aren&#8217;t invalid -- but they aren&#8217;t universally shared, and they weren&#8217;t the principle first agreed to.
> The Hypocritical Whaling Debate - Bloomberg



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRKpRIq2tNQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRKpRIq2tNQ[/ame]


----------



## bianco

Not universally shared?
They should be!

The IWC is a joke.

935 whales for scientific research?
Look I know the sons and daughters of the Southern Cross are seen worldwide as 'dumb, drunk, racist, and backward' and not a large percentage of us attend university, but we're not so stoopid as to fall for that tripe.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHDR88oXzpA]Humpback Whales in Sydney Harbour steal the show. October 2009 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eflatminor

Hmmm...tasty, tasty whale meat.  Yum!

My Favorite Whale Recipes


----------



## bianco

eflatminor said:


> Hmmm...tasty, tasty whale meat.  Yum!
> 
> My Favorite Whale Recipes



What about trying the 'full whale experience'? 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CfUMyf9x4M]Ad Beer Full Whale Experience Australia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has everything to do with them.
> 
> Japan bullies the world...*today. *
> It must be stopped.
> 
> Japan is re-arming, that must not be allowed.
> Re-arming, and booting America out.
> It's up to something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an ignorant, paranoid idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
Click to expand...



Yes, really. You have absolutely NO IDEA what you are talking about.  If you're really so worried about your entire irrelevant nation being "bullied," as ridiculously absurd as that notion is, go sit and weep in the corner, you idiotic little bitch. You claim to watch the news on your amazing 'television.' Start paying attention, fool.


----------



## Vikrant

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has everything to do with them.
> 
> Japan bullies the world...*today. *
> It must be stopped.
> 
> Japan is re-arming, that must not be allowed.
> Re-arming, and booting America out.
> It's up to something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an ignorant, paranoid idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Should the U.S. Military Leave Japan? - John Hudson - The Atlantic Wire
> 
> _In a diplomatic scuffle that threatens to reshape the U.S and Japan's warm relationship, the newly-elected Democratic Party of Japan (DPJ) has delayed agreement on a troop accord with the U.S.
> The decision flies in the face of U.S. Defense Sec. Robert Gates, who has urged Japan to follow through on the agreement to reduce the number of American troops in Okinawa. Japanese officials want to move more troops off the island. Why? The political climate is changing in Japan, with the current ruling party swept to power promising less subservience to American interests. _
> 
> 
> Japan bullies the world into not registering Sea Shepherd ships.
Click to expand...


That is an old article from 2009. This is 2013 and the US troops are still in Japan. That should tell you that the speculation was wrong.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> "US courts" ...baaah!.




US courts mean something. A few yahoos taking all of a second to wave at some idiots pulling into Sydney Harbor because they were lucky enough to benefit from the restraint of others means little to nothing.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> "US courts" ...baaah!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few yahoos taking all of a second to wave at some idiots pulling into Sydney Harbor because they were lucky enough to benefit from the restraint of others means little to nothing.
Click to expand...


?


----------



## bianco

Sea Shepherd Australia :: Sea Shepherd Receives the Flag of the Five Nations of the Iroquois Confederacy

_*Sea Shepherd Receives the Flag of the Five Nations of the Iroquois Confederacy *


The Mohawks were responding to the fact that the Canadian government had revoked the Canadian registry of the Farley Mowat *at the demand of the Japanese government. *The Farley Mowat was forced to put to sea in December 2006 as an unflagged vessel. _

#####

Japan bullies the world.

"US courts" are backing Japan.

"US courts" should be telling Japan to get out of the whale sanctuary in Antarctica and stay out.


----------



## bianco

The Dalai Lama supports Sea Shepherd;

http://www.seashepherd.org.au/support-us/featured-supporter.html


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> "US courts" are backing Japan...





US courts are backing law and reason. YOU are indulging in your fear, weakness, and bigotry. You're a pathetic loser.


----------



## Unkotare

U.S. Supreme Court Rejects Sea Shepherd's Plea To Lift Japan Whaling Ship Injunction


----------



## eflatminor

eflatminor said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a kind person, it is very hard for me to endorse anything which involves cruelty. I have to say whaling is one of the most cruel act that we humans practice. I have watched some videos of whaling and it looks very disheartening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You a vegan?
> 
> How exactly would you suggest one harvest an animal the size of a whale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have hard time watching people hunting innocent deer and other wild life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Innocent?  Are chickens, cows, and pigs similarly innocent?
> 
> You do understand that if mankind hadn't learned to harvest the protein from the marrow of dead animals, we'd still be swinging from trees with the monkeys, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Or perhaps some people would like to eat, just as someday we'll all die and be eaten by other animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; heck, there are quite a few people who do not feel compassion for humans either as long as the said humans are of wrong color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah yes, when your argument lacks logic and reason, play the race card.  Works every time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this lack of compassion towards other living beings is the root cause of widespread violence that we see on this earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you think much at all.
Click to expand...


Hmm...crickets.  Oh well.

How about you baneco, are you a vegan or something?


----------



## eflatminor

bianco said:


> The Dalai Lama supports Sea Shepherd



Ah yes, another meat eating hypocrite...

And a bit of a dictator too:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceBCh8EP98Y]Free Tibet: Dalai Lama - Buddhist Dictator and Hypocrite - YouTube[/ame]

So much for your post.  Fuck the Dalai Lama.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> "US courts" are backing Japan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US courts are backing law and reason. YOU are indulging in your fear, weakness, and bigotry. You're a pathetic loser.
Click to expand...



Reason?
The law is an ass in many cases.

US court grants Japanese whalers injunction against Sea Shepherd - The Japan Daily Press

_In his response, Watson rightly pointed out how complex such a ruling is, *seeing as how Sea Shepherd&#8217;s fleet is made of ships registered in Australia and the Netherlands. He added that it was surprising a U.S. court could assume jurisdiction over non-U.S. ships when they are in international waters. *According to Watson, Japan&#8217;s whaling fleet hasn&#8217;t yet departed on their hunt yet, instead leaving port and remaining in territorial waters. 
The Sea Shepherd captain believes the ships were just waiting for this court order before departing, but the injunction won&#8217;t stop the group from standing in the fleet&#8217;s way and preventing any whales from being killed. _

#####

In my book US court/s have no jurisidiction over Aussie and Dutch ships in international waters.
What are they gonna do, send the US Navy to attack Sea Shepherd?

Attack the Sea Shepherd Aussie icon "Steve Irwin" ship.
That should have an interesting reaction down here.

Sea Shepherd Conservation Society :: Sea Shepherd Renames Its Whale Defending Ship the Steve Irwin

_*Sea Shepherd Renames Its Whale Defending Ship the Steve Irwin *

Unveiling of new ship name

Terri Irwin has granted the Sea Shepherd Conservation Society permission to rename its ship currently known as Robert Hunter in honor of her late husband, Steve Irwin. Captain Paul Watson, founder and president of Sea Shepherd and Terri Irwin officially announced the new name for the ship Steve Irwin at a press conference at 12:00 on December 5th at Victoria Docklands in Melbourne, Australia.

Sea Shepherd is proud to partner with Terri Irwin to launch Operation Migaloo as she and Steve have been world renowned for their conservation work. Terri knows that Steve would have been extremely honoured to be acknowledged in this way as he shared Sea Shepherd's passion for saving whales. _


Steve Irwin's public memorial service;


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee8wUPHwNx8&list=PL73654E8D1ED64BC3]the Steve Irwin Memorial Beerwah Australia Zoo 20-9-2006 - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PZOUluzcXM]Bindi Sue speaks at dad Steve Irwin's memorial service - YouTube[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rdyVP95XiE [/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> "US courts" are backing Japan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US courts are backing law and reason. YOU are indulging in your fear, weakness, and bigotry. You're a pathetic loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reason?
> The law is an ass in many cases.
Click to expand...




YOU are an ass in every case. Laws have meaning,  you are meaningless.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> In my book US court/s have no jurisidiction over Aussie and Dutch ships in international waters.
> What are they gonna do, send the US Navy to attack Sea Shepherd?




That would be fine by me.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Attack the Sea Shepherd Aussie icon "Steve Irwin" ship.
> That should have an interesting reaction down here.





Who gives a shit what the reaction would be 'down there'?


----------



## bianco

Former Prime Minister John Howard;

. Huge fan of Steve, Terri, Bindi, and little Robert.
. Mentor of new Prime Minister Tony Abbott.
. Awarded the Presidential Medal of Freedom by President George W Bush.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beLagzlhZGg]2009 Presidential Medal of Freedom Ceremony - Presented by President George W. Bush - YouTube[/ame]

17m 18sec  along.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attack the Sea Shepherd Aussie icon "Steve Irwin" ship.
> That should have an interesting reaction down here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit what the reaction would be 'down there'?
Click to expand...


'Washington', I'd say.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attack the Sea Shepherd Aussie icon "Steve Irwin" ship.
> That should have an interesting reaction down here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit what the reaction would be 'down there'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Washington', I'd say.
Click to expand...




Mere courtesy to a harmless little also-ran nation. Nobody really cares what Australia thinks about anything. Just keep  your mouths shut and do the "Wee! Look how fun we are! We like barbecue!" thing and the significant nations of the world will make the decisions for you.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> U.S. Supreme Court Rejects Sea Shepherd's Plea To Lift Japan Whaling Ship Injunction




_But the Sea Shepherd Conservation Society, based in Oregon, said its vessel was sailing under an Australian flag and operated by the group's Australian sister organization, meaning it is not subject to the US court order._


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit what the reaction would be 'down there'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Washington', I'd say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mere courtesy to a harmless little also-ran nation. Nobody really cares what Australia thinks about anything. Just keep  your mouths shut and do the "Wee! Look how fun we are! We like barbecue!" thing and the significant nations of the world will make the decisions for you.
Click to expand...


Nah...no can do...'the convicts' have nothing to lose by fighting!


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Washington', I'd say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mere courtesy to a harmless little also-ran nation. Nobody really cares what Australia thinks about anything. Just keep  your mouths shut and do the "Wee! Look how fun we are! We like barbecue!" thing and the significant nations of the world will make the decisions for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah...no can do...'the convicts' have nothing to lose by fighting!
Click to expand...




"Fighting"   We could send a Boy Scout troop over to conquer your entire nation in an afternoon.  "Fighting"


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mere courtesy to a harmless little also-ran nation. Nobody really cares what Australia thinks about anything. Just keep  your mouths shut and do the "Wee! Look how fun we are! We like barbecue!" thing and the significant nations of the world will make the decisions for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah...no can do...'the convicts' have nothing to lose by fighting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Fighting"   We could send a Boy Scout troop over to conquer your entire nation in an afternoon.  "Fighting"
Click to expand...


Our good buddy China might have something to say about that.

Boy scout troup 

You'd need your military, and many would die.

This is exactly why my population should all be armed to the teeth with military weapons, properly trained, a 15 million strong militia.
...and exactly why we should have nuclear weapons.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah...no can do...'the convicts' have nothing to lose by fighting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Fighting"   We could send a Boy Scout troop over to conquer your entire nation in an afternoon.  "Fighting"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our good buddy China might have something to say about that..
Click to expand...



If you think China would stick its neck out for Australia,  you've had 100 too many Fosters.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Fighting"   We could send a Boy Scout troop over to conquer your entire nation in an afternoon.  "Fighting"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our good buddy China might have something to say about that..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you think China would stick its neck out for Australia,  you've had 100 too many Fosters.
Click to expand...


Don't drink beer.
China has many interests in Australia.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our good buddy China might have something to say about that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think China would stick its neck out for Australia,  you've had 100 too many Fosters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't drink beer.
> China has many interests in Australia.
Click to expand...




None that would merit risking all it has worked so hard to build up over the past 20 - 50 years.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think China would stick its neck out for Australia,  you've had 100 too many Fosters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't drink beer.
> China has many interests in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None that would merit risking all it has worked so hard to build up over the past 20 - 50 years.
Click to expand...


There's only way to find out.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't drink beer.
> China has many interests in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None that would merit risking all it has worked so hard to build up over the past 20 - 50 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's only way to find out.
Click to expand...



Actually, there are several ways to find out. In the end, you are still an ignorant, irrelevant little loser.


----------



## bianco

_But the Sea Shepherd Conservation Society, based in Oregon, said its vessel was sailing under an Australian flag and operated by the group's Australian sister organization, meaning it is not subject to the US court order. _

#####

And that's all there is to it.
The US courts have no jurisdiction.
So now they can spend their time much more fruitfully by running a microscope over possible Al Shabab terrorists etc in America.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> _But the Sea Shepherd Conservation Society, based in Oregon, said its vessel was sailing under an Australian flag and operated by the group's Australian sister organization, meaning it is not subject to the US court order. _
> 
> #####
> 
> And that's all there is to it..





What some unwashed, self-destructive idiots 'say' determines "that's all there is to it"? As opposed to a legitimate court of law? You're even more of a fucking moron than I thought.


----------



## bianco

Legitimate court of law, yes...US law.
US law, in the USA...not in Antarctica, international waters, Australian waters....and certainly not over Australian and Dutch ships.

No Harvard degree needed for this one either.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Legitimate court of law, yes...US law.
> US law, in the USA...not in Antarctica, international waters, Australian waters....and certainly not over Australian and Dutch ships.
> 
> No Harvard degree needed for this one either.




You and your impotent little country will do as you're told.


----------



## Noomi

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legitimate court of law, yes...US law.
> US law, in the USA...not in Antarctica, international waters, Australian waters....and certainly not over Australian and Dutch ships.
> 
> No Harvard degree needed for this one either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and your impotent little country will do as you're told.
Click to expand...


My country is not 'impotent' as you say. We try to prevent those bastards from slaughtering those whales because our own government refuses to.

They can't do anything, even though the Japanese are in our waters. They insist there is nothing to be done. But as soon as an asylum seeker boat reaches our waters, they fall over themselves to prevent another one arriving.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legitimate court of law, yes...US law.
> US law, in the USA...not in Antarctica, international waters, Australian waters....and certainly not over Australian and Dutch ships.
> 
> No Harvard degree needed for this one either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and your impotent little country will do as you're told.
Click to expand...


Not likely...we're "Irish".

National Museum of Australia - About the exhibition

_A true history of the Irish in Australia

The Irish have been part of Australian history since the arrival of the First Fleet in 1788. Thousands of Irish emigrants settled in Australia and today it is the most Irish country in the world outside Ireland. _


----------



## Unkotare

Noomi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legitimate court of law, yes...US law.
> US law, in the USA...not in Antarctica, international waters, Australian waters....and certainly not over Australian and Dutch ships.
> 
> No Harvard degree needed for this one either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and your impotent little country will do as you're told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My country is not 'impotent' as you say. We try to prevent those bastards from slaughtering those whales because our own government refuses to..
Click to expand...



"We"? Are you one of those fools out there endangering HUMAN lives? Do you also go out and put the lives of others at risk when it involves tuna fishing?


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legitimate court of law, yes...US law.
> US law, in the USA...not in Antarctica, international waters, Australian waters....and certainly not over Australian and Dutch ships.
> 
> No Harvard degree needed for this one either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and your impotent little country will do as you're told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not likely...we're "Irish".
Click to expand...




Not anymore you're not.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and your impotent little country will do as you're told.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not likely...we're "Irish".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not anymore you're not.
Click to expand...



Oh yes we are!  [and "British"]  Britain, largest investor in the US economy.

We have songs;  ...no nukes, just songs...[oh, and 300 flags that lead the Anzac Day parade, pity they didn't represent 300 nukes];

Botany Bay ... where it all began, the prison ships from Ireland/Britain arriving to start the new colony.

Ireland's iconic song;  [tis why we 'hate' 'the govt man' so much]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpTkOY18Lkg]Fields of Athenry - Paddy Reilly - YouTube[/ame]

_For you stole Trevelyn's corn
So the young might see the morn. 
Now a prison ship lies waiting in the bay.  _


___________________________________________________________
****************************************************


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmpW3rHLewQ&list=PLDF9D8634455E9D41]Botany Bay - YouTube[/ame]


The lyrics;

Botany Bay (song) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Never sung better than by the lovely Mirusia at the Andre Rieu concert in Melbourne;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhU2VYpxNoQ&list=PLDF9D8634455E9D41]Mirusia Louwerse sings 'Botany Bay' - Andre Rieu Tour, Melbourne 2008 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not likely...we're "Irish".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not anymore you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes we are!
Click to expand...




No, you're not. You're just some irrelevant also-rans who think the barbecue is a miracle of science and who just can't get over how 'cute' you think you are. You're not Irish, you're just -- there.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not anymore you're not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes we are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're not. You're just some irrelevant also-rans who think the barbecue is a miracle of science and who just can't get over how 'cute' you think you are. You're not Irish, you're just -- there.
Click to expand...


And making up much of the 'Team USA' America's Cup boat crew...including the skipper.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes we are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're not. You're just some irrelevant also-rans who think the barbecue is a miracle of science and who just can't get over how 'cute' you think you are. You're not Irish, you're just -- there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And making up much of the 'Team USA' America's Cup boat crew...including the skipper.
Click to expand...


No one cares.


----------



## Vikrant

Now, that explains why drinking is so popular in Australia.


----------



## Vikrant

I am mostly a vegetarian. I eat eggs and I try to stay away from dairy products. I just had hard time enjoying eating meat knowing how much brutality goes into killing an animal.


----------



## Unkotare

Gotta accept life for what it is.


----------



## Vikrant

Honestly, I do not judge anyone for eating meat. It is just a personal thing. It makes me happy knowing that I am not contributing, at least knowingly to the brutality and cruelty that goes on in this world.


----------



## Unkotare

Everyone is a part of this world. You gotta come to terms with that.


----------



## bianco

There'll be less brutality and cruelty in the world when we stop Japan from coming to Antarctica every Christmas and torturing our whales to death.

Every whale saved is a gold medal for the warriors against brutality and cruelty in the world.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> There'll be less brutality and cruelty in the world when we stop Japan from coming to Antarctica every Christmas and torturing our whales to death..





They are not 'your' whales, fool. People have been killing animals to eat them since there has been man. You are just another idiot pissing into the wind.


----------



## Mr. H.

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> There'll be less brutality and cruelty in the world when we stop Japan from coming to Antarctica every Christmas and torturing our whales to death..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not 'your' whales, fool. People have been killing animals to eat them since there has been man. You are just another idiot pissing into the wind.
Click to expand...


One can't exactly "farm-raise" whales can they?

The Japs are thumbing their noses at the whaling ban. 

They are circumventing law under the guise of "research". 

But we know what those fuckers are up to. 

And it's no good.


----------



## Unkotare

Mr. H. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> There'll be less brutality and cruelty in the world when we stop Japan from coming to Antarctica every Christmas and torturing our whales to death..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not 'your' whales, fool. People have been killing animals to eat them since there has been man. You are just another idiot pissing into the wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One can't exactly "farm-raise" whales can they?
> 
> The Japs are thumbing their noses at the whaling ban.
Click to expand...



The word is "Japanese," and whales are a natural resource to be responsibly managed, not worshiped by simpletons. And I notice you don't hear all this bitching and moaning about Norway and other countries that also harvest this natural resource.


----------



## Mr. H.

Norway, Norse.
Japan, Jap. 
Unkotare, Unkie Bunkie.


----------



## Unkotare

Mr. H. said:


> Norway, Norse.
> Japan, Jap.
> Unkotare, Unkie Bunkie.



I don't know where the hell you are from, but in the civilized world the term you used is understood as a slur. The word is "Japanese." I know all those extra letters are a burden on a limited mind such as yours, but give it a try anyway.


----------



## Mr. H.

Japanoose.
Japanapana.
Japanaree.

Damnit. Oh well, I tried....


----------



## bianco

Japanasty.


Japanice would sell its whaling fleet and give the proceeds to its tsunami/quake victims for reconstruction of their homes and cities etc.


----------



## Unkotare

Ah, the pro-terrorism spokesidiot is heard from again...


----------



## bianco

Yes, pigs are people!

Make it Possible - Imagine a world without factory farming


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Yes, pigs are people!]





That would explain you.


----------



## bianco

Make a whale tail and post it online;

Homepage - Tails for Whales


----------



## Unkotare

Good eating.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> Good eating.



If you like loading yourself up with mercury, and all that entails.

That's the justice of it all.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good eating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you like loading yourself up with mercury, and all that entails.
> 
> That's the justice of it all.
Click to expand...




Enjoy your vegan diet, weakling.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good eating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you like loading yourself up with mercury, and all that entails.
> 
> That's the justice of it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your vegan diet, weakling.
Click to expand...


Anyone who loves the Japanese People should be urging them to stop eating whales and dolphins and slowly sending themselves crazy on high mercury levels.


----------



## bianco

https://www.seashepherd.org.au/news-and-media/2014/01/16/operation-relentless-update-1560 

On January 14, the Australian Environment Minister, Greg Hunt, confirmed that two days earlier, the Japanese whaling fleet was over 1,000 nautical miles away from Australia&#8217;s search and rescue zone, steaming away from Australian waters. This placed the whalers in the region on the eastern edge of their self-allocated hunting grounds, near the Ross Dependency.

Luckily for the whales, there is currently a massive low-pressure system over the Ross Dependency. The seas are choppy, the skies are grey and overcast, fog has reduced visibility to 100 meters, and weather conditions are generally poor. These circumstances make it extremely difficult, if not impossible, for the whalers to resume whaling.

Considering these factors, it is highly likely that the Japanese whaling operations have been suspended since Sea Shepherd initially disrupted them on January 5.

The Sea Shepherd Fleet remains on guard in the Southern Ocean Whale Sanctuary. 

##### #####

Yo!


----------



## PredFan

Whale bacon! Yum!


----------



## Ateeq

Hi



Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Unkotare

PredFan said:


> Whale bacon! Yum!



Whale is pretty good eating.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whale bacon! Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whale is pretty good eating.
Click to expand...



If you like mercury for dinner. 

Packaged Whale Meat in Japan Contains High Levels of Mercury: Scientific American

#####

Very irresponsible of the Japanese govt, eh?


Eat up!
Mercury, yum yum! 


U.S. Government Concedes That Mercury Causes Autism

_*U.S. Government Concedes That Mercury Causes Autism *_

___________________
*****************

_ Mercury is a heavy metal that, in certain forms, is known to be toxic to the brain   ... _


----------



## bianco

Minister Hunt orders investigation into Japanese - Sea Shepherd ramming incident | News.com.au

_JAPAN is asking the Netherlands to take "practical measures" against The Bob Barker after claiming it rammed a Japanese whaling ship in the Southern Ocean. _

#####

Netherlands should send some warships, as should Australia and New Zealand.
...and once and for all banish Japanese whaling ships from Antarctica/Australian and New Zealand waters.

When will the International Court of Justice be handing down its decision...on the 12th of Never?
It'd take 1 minute to make a decision..."Save the Whales"..."The Court rules against Japan".


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Netherlands should send some warships, as should Australia and New Zealand.




Yes, and they should coordinate their attacks to send those idiotic eco-terrorists to the bottom of the sea where they belong. If you think the governments of any of those countries wouldn't be more satisfied without those irresponsible, media-whore fools on the Sea Shepard and their like, you're even more of an idiot than I took you for.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

bianco said:


> Yes, pigs are people!
> 
> Make it Possible - Imagine a world without factory farming



Also, meet your meat dot com

If I repped, I'd pos rep you a bunch.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good eating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you like loading yourself up with mercury, and all that entails.
> 
> That's the justice of it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your vegan diet, weakling.
Click to expand...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

bianco said:


> Japanasty.
> 
> 
> Japanice would sell its whaling fleet and give the proceeds to its tsunami/quake victims for reconstruction of their homes and cities etc.



Nope.

They'll keep killing until they are gone and rw idiots will find a way to blame someone else for it.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Netherlands should send some warships, as should Australia and New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and they should coordinate their attacks to send those idiotic eco-terrorists to the bottom of the sea where they belong. If you think the governments of any of those countries wouldn't be more satisfied without those irresponsible, media-whore fools on the Sea Shepard and their like, you're even more of an idiot than I took you for.
Click to expand...


They won't, they love the whales and those fighting for them.

Those govts are servants of the People...and the People want the whaling stopped...that's why Australia took Japan to the International Court of Justice...pressure from the People.
Big waste of time though IMO, Japan just does whatever it likes, and other countries just lick its boots and bow down.
One day.................


----------



## bianco

Sea Shepherd ships return victorious!

Yo!

https://www.seashepherd.org.au/news...ictorious-return-for-sea-shepherd-fleet-1510 



> Sea Shepherd Australia is proud to welcome home the 110 strong international crew and three ships, the Steve Irwin, Sam Simon and Bob Barker. They have arrived into Williamstown, Melbourne this morning after a historic campaign defending whales in the Southern ocean.
> 
> Their return marks an end to the most successful campaign to date, with the Japanese whalers returning home with the lowest kill ever.
> 
> All three Sea Shepherd ships were damaged after being struck multiple times by the 8,000 ton Nisshin Maru. The Sea Shepherd crew have endured attacks by concussion grenades and hit with water cannons.
> After all they have endured during their non-violent defence of whales, *they return home knowing they will be recognized as heroes by Australians and supporters across the globe. *



Indeed.
Long live the Sea Shepherd warriors!   heroes all!


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> One day.................





One day what, Mr. Nobody?


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Long live the Sea Shepherd warriors!   heroes all!







Idiotic, irresponsible fools all. All they have accomplished is endangering their own lives and (much more importantly) the lives of others with their reckless antics; begging for attention like overgrown children.


----------



## DriftingSand

bianco said:


> from another thread here;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by Mushroom
> They are not hunting whales that are endangered (nor dolphins), so what is the big deal?
> 
> As I said, I have lived in Japan. And yes, I have eaten whale and dolphin. So what? I did not care much for the whale (to much fat), but that is their business.
> 
> And while I did agree when they forced most nations to use "dolphin safe nets", I actually agreed with the request from Japan to be exempt. For most nations dolphins were an accidental catch, to be thrown overboard as waste.
> 
> When Japanese fishers caught dolphins, it was just another source of food. It was never the killing of dolphins that bothered me at all, but the waste of most of those that were caught.
> 
> I no more put dolphins and whales on a sacred pedestal then I would a cow or a pig.
> 
> 
> 
> When they're killing my whales, in my whale sanctuary, it is my business.
> 
> We put dolphins and whales on a sacred pedestal...Japan tortures them to death.
> So Japan can go get ......
> 
> We have 'whale watching' industries...Japan has whale/dolphin slaughtering/torturing to death industries.
> We are entitled to hate Japan as a result.
> 
> Japan is cracking its neck to slaughter Migaloo, his family and friends...America is the only one stopping it.
> Long live America!
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=To6XQSX2CCA"]Migaloo is back - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


I like to hunt and I'm a gun lover. I'm anything but a "tree hugger." However, I'm not a fan of whale or dolphin hunting (unless it's absolutely necessary for the survival of an Alaskan tribe or something like that). I don't put whales and dolphins on pedestals but I do recognize their intelligent nature and overall benefit to the world's oceans.  If there was an over-abundance of them then I may embrace another viewpoint.


----------



## PredFan

I love it when the whaling ship plow over those stupid bastards. Cracks me up.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

bianco said:


> Sea Shepherd ships return victorious!
> 
> Yo!
> 
> https://www.seashepherd.org.au/news...ictorious-return-for-sea-shepherd-fleet-1510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sea Shepherd Australia is proud to welcome home the 110 strong international crew and three ships, the Steve Irwin, Sam Simon and Bob Barker. They have arrived into Williamstown, Melbourne this morning after a historic campaign defending whales in the Southern ocean.
> 
> Their return marks an end to the most successful campaign to date, with the Japanese whalers returning home with the lowest kill ever.
> 
> All three Sea Shepherd ships were damaged after being struck multiple times by the 8,000 ton Nisshin Maru. The Sea Shepherd crew have endured attacks by concussion grenades and hit with water cannons.
> After all they have endured during their non-violent defence of whales, *they return home knowing they will be recognized as heroes by Australians and supporters across the globe. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> Long live the Sea Shepherd warriors!   heroes all!
Click to expand...


I read this earlier and yes, very good news. 

Ya gotta admire their courage and commitment while the keyboard cowards do nothing good for our planet.


----------



## bianco

PredFan said:


> I love it when the whaling ship plow over those stupid bastards. Cracks me up.



We live in hope that one day Sea Shepherd will have ships big enough to plow right back at the Japanese whaling ships.


_Customs ship should be sent to disrupt Japanese whaling: Bob Brown _

December 23, 2013

_On Sunday Environment Minister Greg Hunt said instead an aircraft would be used from January to March to monitor whaling and any clashes between Japanese vessels and those of the Sea Shepherd.

Dr Brown said three Sea Shepherd vessels &#8211; the Bob Barker, the Steve Irwin and the Sam Simon &#8211; were currently on-route to intercept Japanese whaling boats, which he said was expected to take place before the end of the year.

Advertisement He said the government did not want to police a federal court decision in 2008 declaring the whaling to be in breach of Australian law.

''The last custom vessel was sent down by Kevin Rudd in 2007, and in 2008 the federal government court ruled the whaling was illegal and issued an injunction against it,'' Dr Brown said.

''We've seen the [whaling] vessels go south since then and successive governments don't want a policing vessel down there with its arms folded while a breach of the federal court injunction is occurring right in front of it._

#####

Could always buy some new warships, and send them to enforce Aiustralian law.
Weak politicians...one day we'll get some with steel spines.

______________________________________________________________________
*************************************************************


_Japanese authorities have complained about the actions of the Sea Shepherd organisation and have pursued them legally. As part of one legal action earlier this year a United States appeal court labelled the conservation group ''pirates''. _

#####

Yes but good 'pirates'!

Anyway, now it's Sea Shepherd Australia...and the US court has no jurisdiction.


----------



## bianco

Luddly Neddite said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sea Shepherd ships return victorious!
> 
> Yo!
> 
> https://www.seashepherd.org.au/news...ictorious-return-for-sea-shepherd-fleet-1510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sea Shepherd Australia is proud to welcome home the 110 strong international crew and three ships, the Steve Irwin, Sam Simon and Bob Barker. They have arrived into Williamstown, Melbourne this morning after a historic campaign defending whales in the Southern ocean.
> 
> Their return marks an end to the most successful campaign to date, with the Japanese whalers returning home with the lowest kill ever.
> 
> All three Sea Shepherd ships were damaged after being struck multiple times by the 8,000 ton Nisshin Maru. The Sea Shepherd crew have endured attacks by concussion grenades and hit with water cannons.
> After all they have endured during their non-violent defence of whales, *they return home knowing they will be recognized as heroes by Australians and supporters across the globe. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> Long live the Sea Shepherd warriors!   heroes all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read this earlier and yes, very good news.
> 
> Ya gotta admire their courage and commitment while the keyboard cowards do nothing good for our planet.
Click to expand...



Very courageous, ...it's a tough time down there, especially for the girls.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmg9HJPvFfg]Whale Wars season 5 episode 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when the whaling ship plow over those stupid bastards. Cracks me up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We live in hope that one day Sea Shepherd will have ships big enough to plow right back at the Japanese whaling ships.
Click to expand...




Great, easier targets to hit once these idiots finally piss off enough people to get what they deserve.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

bianco said:


> from another thread here;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by Mushroom
> They are not hunting whales that are endangered (nor dolphins), so what is the big deal?
> 
> As I said, I have lived in Japan. And yes, I have eaten whale and dolphin. So what? I did not care much for the whale (to much fat), but that is their business.
> 
> And while I did agree when they forced most nations to use "dolphin safe nets", I actually agreed with the request from Japan to be exempt. For most nations dolphins were an accidental catch, to be thrown overboard as waste.
> 
> When Japanese fishers caught dolphins, it was just another source of food. It was never the killing of dolphins that bothered me at all, but the waste of most of those that were caught.
> 
> I no more put dolphins and whales on a sacred pedestal then I would a cow or a pig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they're killing my whales, in my whale sanctuary, it is my business.
> 
> We put dolphins and whales on a sacred pedestal...Japan tortures them to death.
> So Japan can go get ......
> 
> We have 'whale watching' industries...Japan has whale/dolphin slaughtering/torturing to death industries.
> We are entitled to hate Japan as a result.
> 
> Japan is cracking its neck to slaughter Migaloo, his family and friends...America is the only one stopping it.
> Long live America!
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=To6XQSX2CCA]Migaloo is back - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Should strive never to hate an entire group or category of people. Not every Japanese citizen supports whaling, lumping them all together is just as wrong as condemning every Muslim for the actions of the minority.


----------



## bianco

Most Japanese citizens seem to support their govt's torturing to death of Australian whales, including the Humpbacks and Migaloo.
The fact that we don't see any massive protests by them against it confirms this fact.

All we see are pro-whaling protests and cheering send off ceremonies as their whaling fleet departs.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cG1t8_CVYFg [/ame]


----------



## bianco

That'd be right...Japanese cops drag away *a lone old guy Sea Shepherd supporter* from outside Pete Bethune's trial in Tokyo...while Japanese pro-whaling supporters who were threatening him with violence are just allowed to stay.
And the media crew from NZ was attacked and forced away.
Typical Japan.

Brave man Gary, he stood against them alone, to show solidarity with Pete as he went on trial in the lion's den.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF0K9SFfpqQ [/ame]


----------



## bianco

The whale wars are over!

The International Court of Justice has ruled that Japan's slaughtering of whales was not for scientific purposes, and has banned the issuing of any more licences.

What's more important though is that Japan has agreed to abide by the court's ruling.

Yo!  Whale watching prevailed!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1z6Sz9Z1UA [/ame]
.Whale Watching video guide, Hervey Bay Queensland Australia .


----------



## TheOldSchool

Conservation is one of the most important callings


----------



## ThirdTerm

Japan&#8217;s annual Antarctic hunt is controversial because it technically invades Australian waters and catch Australian whales without the government's permission. The previous Labour government ended up siding with environmental activists who became famous through a TV programme called "Whale Wars" and whaling in general has become increasingly obsolete and illegitimate in recent years in the eyes of the TV audience. Japan could still run a smaller scientific programme in the northern Pacific, while abiding by the ICJ's ruling, and Australia's Sea Shepherd would not challenge Japan's indigenous whaling done in its own waters. The consumption of whale meat has dwindled over the last decade and more than 2,300 minke whales worth of meat is sitting in freezers. Japan should scale down its whaling operations dramatically without worrying about protecting jobs in the whaling industry and it no longer makes economic sense to catch more than 1,000 whales per annum due to low demand. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1jGTFiEnRPY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jGTFiEnRPY[/ame]



> *JAPAN says it is cancelling its annual Antarctic whaling hunt for the first time in more than a quarter of a century in line with a UN court ruling*. A &#8220;deeply disappointed&#8221; Tokyo earlier this week said it would honour Tuesday&#8217;s judgment by the United Nations&#8217; Hague-based International Court of Justice (ICJ) that the program was a commercial activity disguised as science. Tokyo, however, did not exclude the possibility of future whaling programs. Today, officials said the next Antarctic hunt, which would have started in late 2014, had been scrapped, just weeks after the most recent one finished. &#8220;*We have decided to cancel research whaling (in the Antarctic) for the fiscal year starting in April because of the recent ruling*,&#8221; a fisheries agency official said. But he added that &#8220;we plan to go ahead with research whaling in other areas as scheduled&#8221;, including the northern Pacific. Japan also has a coastal whaling program that is not covered by a commercial whaling ban.
> Japan cancels annual Antarctic whaling hunt after UN court ruling | News.com.au


----------



## bianco

ThirdTerm said:


> Japan&#8217;s annual Antarctic hunt is controversial because it technically invades Australian waters and catch Australian whales without the government's permission. The previous Labour government ended up siding with environmental activists who became famous through a TV programme called "Whale Wars" and whaling in general has become increasingly obsolete and illegitimate in recent years in the eyes of the TV audience. Japan could still run a smaller scientific programme in the northern Pacific, while abiding by the ICJ's ruling, and Australia's Sea Shepherd would not challenge Japan's indigenous whaling done in its own waters. The consumption of whale meat has dwindled over the last decade and more than 2,300 minke whales worth of meat is sitting in freezers. Japan should scale down its whaling operations dramatically without worrying about protecting jobs in the whaling industry and it no longer makes economic sense to catch more than 1,000 whales per annum due to low demand.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jGTFiEnRPY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JAPAN says it is cancelling its annual Antarctic whaling hunt for the first time in more than a quarter of a century in line with a UN court ruling*. A &#8220;deeply disappointed&#8221; Tokyo earlier this week said it would honour Tuesday&#8217;s judgment by the United Nations&#8217; Hague-based International Court of Justice (ICJ) that the program was a commercial activity disguised as science. Tokyo, however, did not exclude the possibility of future whaling programs. Today, officials said the next Antarctic hunt, which would have started in late 2014, had been scrapped, just weeks after the most recent one finished. &#8220;*We have decided to cancel research whaling (in the Antarctic) for the fiscal year starting in April because of the recent ruling*,&#8221; a fisheries agency official said. But he added that *&#8220;we plan to go ahead with research whaling in other areas as scheduled&#8221;, *including the northern Pacific. Japan also has a coastal whaling program that is not covered by a commercial whaling ban.
> Japan cancels annual Antarctic whaling hunt after UN court ruling | News.com.au
Click to expand...


* Of course Japan does. *

I'm surprised it decided to even abide by the ICJ's ruling at all.

It'll continue slaughtering whales in the northern Pacific, and all its like-minded best-friend lovers of slaughtering whales will continue supporting it.
All the ones who vote with it at the IWC meetings.

They all stand condemned.

*The whale and dolphin wars continue *...not sure what if anythng Sea Shepherd can do about it...that US Court is after them.


----------



## Deep

What's wrong with eating whale meat while it's OK to eat, say, tuna?
Will you stop telling others what they should not eat?


----------



## bianco

Deep said:


> What's wrong with eating whale meat while it's OK to eat, say, tuna?
> Will you stop telling others what they should not eat?



To eat whale meat Japan has to torture the whales to death for a very long time.

The whales Japan was torturing to death in Antartica were 'Australian' whales...in Australia's whale sanctuary, hence all the outrage from Australia.
Much of the rest of the world couldn't have cared less...obviously all the ones who voted with Japan, and ones who allowed themselves to be bullied by Japan.

Australia has whale watching, not whale slaughtering...so Japan was told to f off out of Antarctica...it took no notice...hence the ICJ action. 
We'll see come Dec next if Japan abides by the court's ruling or not.

Ditto dolphins...Japan should be stopped from torturing them to death also.


----------



## Deep

Bianco,

I'm asking what's wrong with eating whale meat which belong to the *public* sea.
Nobody thinks it's OK to eat whale meat which belong to other nations' territories.
Again, stop telling others what they should not eat, will you?


----------



## bianco

Deep said:


> Bianco,
> 
> I'm asking what's wrong with eating whale meat which belong to the *public* sea.
> *Nobody thinks it's OK to eat whale meat which belong to other nations' territories. *
> Again, stop telling others what they should not eat, will you?



Oh yes they do...seem to.

. Most of Japan 
. Everyone who supports Japan's whaling
. Some people in this forum 
. etc

Many people object to whales being tortured to death by those who would eat their meat.
Others just call it 'fishing'.

Many people object to Japan's slaughtering of dolphins.
Others just call it 'fishing'.

Many people oblect to the torturing to death of dogs in Asia, bashed with iron bars then finished off with electric prods...so Korean etc men can feel virile.
Others just call it a 'meat market'.


----------



## Deep

> Oh yes they do...seem to. Everyone who supports Japan's whaling[UNQUOTE]
> 
> Evidences?


----------



## bianco

Deep said:


> Oh yes they do...seem to. Everyone who supports Japan's whaling[UNQUOTE]
> 
> Evidences?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they support Japan's whaling program then they support Japan's slaughtering of whales in Antarctica.
> If they didn't support Japan's slaughtering of whales in Antarctica...for 'research' LOL...then they wouldn't be supporting Japan's whaling program.
> 
> Most in Japan support it, by their silence and lack of protests.
Click to expand...


----------



## Deep

> If they support Japan's whaling program then they support Japan's slaughtering of whales in Antarctica.[UNQUOTE]
> 
> Not necessarily.
> It was forbidden by International Court of Justice in March, 2014.
> Though not everybody thought the decision was right, the Japanese government decided to comply with it.
> That being said, is Antarctica Australia's territory?


----------



## bianco

Australian Whale Sanctuary - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_ The Australian Whale Sanctuary was established in 1999 to protect dolphins and whales from hunting.[1] The non-contiguous zone includes the Australia's Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ), which is the area 200 nautical miles (370 km) surrounding the continent of Australia and its external dependencies such as Christmas Island (in the Indian Ocean), Cocos (Keeling) Island, Norfolk Island, Heard Island and Macdonald Island. It also includes the EEZ around the Australian Antarctic Territory which is only recognised by United Kingdom, New Zealand, France and Norway.[2]

The Sanctuary is the scene of an ongoing controversy between Australia and Japan over whaling. In 2008 the Australian Federal Court ruled it was illegal under Australian law for the Japanese whaling fleet to kill whales in the Sanctuary.[3]_

#####

Anyway...Japan is nowhere near Antarctica, so Japan should not be coming anywhere near Australia and Antartica killing whales or dolphins.
Just a pity Australia only has a paltry military armed with 'popguns', 'toy ships', and 'second rate planes'...or else if could've policed its whale sanctuary with force.


----------



## Unkotare

Food is food, and the mewling of some backward sandbox of a 'country' like Australia won't have a damn thing to do with it.


----------



## Deep

> the Australian Antarctic Territory which is only recognized by United Kingdom, New Zealand, France and Norway.[UNQUOTE]
> 
> In other words, it is not authorized by the international community.
> Anyway, the territorial dispute between Australia and Japan became irrelevant to the whaling problem because of the International Court's decision.


----------



## bianco

Deep said:


> the Australian Antarctic Territory which is only recognized by United Kingdom, New Zealand, France and Norway.[UNQUOTE]
> 
> In other words, it is not authorized by the international community.
> Anyway, the territorial dispute between Australia and Japan became irrelevant to the whaling problem because of the International Court's decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Australia who took Japan to the International Court...as a last resort.
> Most of the so called 'International community' couldn't have cared less, it seems.
Click to expand...


----------

